# ALSISO -- Tales of Suspense



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Alsiso

Harriet has fled her dull suburban marriage with her brand-new lover, Beth. Now, they live a lazy, bohemian existence in the quiet town of Alsiso, on the Caribbean coast of Mexico. But when Harriet begins to fall under the spell of a handsome drifter named Cody, the scene is set for mystery, intrigue ... and maybe worse.

Includes the story 'Nine Rocks in a Row,' about a passionate couple who come across a terrifying prophecy.

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"A master of the art" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Always first-class" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.

I have more than twenty self-published ebooks -- fantasy, SF, mystery, supernatural, horror, and even Sherlock Holmes -- many of which are at the sample price of 99c: Find out more about them here.

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Tony Richards is the author of 7 novels from HarperCollins, Tor, and Pan Macmillan and has seen more than one hundred short stories in print, most of them in magazines like Isaac Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery, F&SF, Postscripts, Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance. He has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony,

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can see the complete details of all my books on Kindle, all 99 cents -- and even read quick, easy previews of them -- at The Indie Book Lounge: http://bit.ly/rsEOwl


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The cover for this book, as for most of mine on Kindle, is by the terrific Steve Upham. You can find out more about his artwork here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can find out more about my fiction at my website: http://richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get full-sized collections of my work in hard print and on Kindle - and Midnight's Angels, the latest novel in my Raine's Landing supernatural thriller series - from Dark Regions Press:
http://www.darkregions.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Two more of my Dark Regions books will be out on Kindle before too long:
My latest collection of short fiction, Our Lady of the Shadows.
And Midnight’s Angels, the third in my series of supernatural thrillers set in the strange town of Raine’s Landing, Massachusetts, where the real witches of Salem fled.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's an interview with me in which I talk about my work on Kindle here:
http://www.monsterlibrarian.com/TheCirculationDesk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link for my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest collection -- Our Lady of the Shadows -- is getting rave reviews. You can find out more about it on my blog (above). I'll let you know as soon as it is out on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same goes for my third Raine's Landing novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Busy with the fifth Raine's Landing novel at the moment. But I'll be publishing more on Kindle later in the year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be reviews for _Alsiso_ soon, hopefully. It's started to sell, and this is a pair of stories I am very proud of.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I just published 2 new books on Kindle this week, and updated a third.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a much bigger book of new Sherlock Holmes stories is coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

David Wingrove -- author of the epic _Chung Kuo_ science fiction saga -- is the guest writer on my blog this week: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Love this cover ... one of Steve Upham's best.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he has the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other suspense authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And my 17th title went on just a couple of days back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a Saturday evening so, g'wan, give these stories a try.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Lord, I haven't bumped this one in ages!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both of these brilliant covers are by Steve.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've bought this, but a review would be nice.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Monday! Start the week with a good read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been reformatting all of my self-published books on Kindle. Happy reading!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Alsiso_ first appeared in Postscripts magazine from PS Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Nine Rocks_ first appeared in Cemetery Dance magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle (see below) -- with the exception of 6 Shades of Black and my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print before going onto KDP. You can enjoy it here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark, chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to give these excellent two tales a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here they are again, in case you missed them last time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Exotic, sexy mystery stories. Give them a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great Xmas!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at these top-notch stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here they are again. Give them a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Give it a sample.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep plugging this ebook because I think it's one of my very best.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here they are again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... fit, tanned, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... now working very hard. New fiction on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and more -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be news of 2 new novels of mine on Kindle soon ... 1 from myself and 1 from Pocket Books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at them ... and the rest of my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look ... it's free.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the _look_ is free. And 99c is pretty good too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that everyone on Kindleboards had a very good Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to everyone on Kindleboards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific year, and may many good things happen to you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new ebook out soon -- a futuristic murder mystery, this time. Just finishing putting the material together.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've new fiction out from publishers too. More news about that once the ink has dried on contracts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More book news on my blog today. Another self-pubbed novel bought by a big publisher.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a vampire novel this time, a long one. The link to my blog's below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's further book news on my blog right now, with more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for ink to dry on contracts now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

See my blog for news of a new detective novel, coming soon. The link is on my website home page.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've a new full-length novel coming onto Kindle in the next few weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of this and other of my e-books on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both full-length novels and shorter fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride. Scanning it now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest short story collection will be in e-book soon, with a big thick horror/fantasy novel due out in September. Check my blog for more details:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new books and stories of mine appearing on Kindle all the time. See my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books, including 3 Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers, 2 large collections, and a new ghost novel, are on sale for 99c during    August. See my signature for more information.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over for the Raine's Landing novels, but not for Complete Holmes and Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over, but this book is and always has been minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of my ebooks on Kindle are permanently 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be new 99c eBooks on Kindle next year ... future mystery and ghostly mystery.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news on that later.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It'll be happening March-April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2015, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you have your best year ever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at Alsiso.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection up, with more fiction coming next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both now up ... see the last 2 covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are plenty of other novels, novelettes, and stories to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With even more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just putting together a boxset of my novels now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still at work on that. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both of these stories were published professionally before they appeared on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These stories have previously seen print in magazines, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a great week's vacation, and ready to start work on some new fiction for Kindle on Monday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price. This is one of them, but there are plenty more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBook Fiction is on sale for 99c at the moment. Take a look at my signature for more details.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All my  self-pubs are on 99c sale at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it won't be lasting too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is now over. But many of my eBooks are still, and always, available for the minimum price ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new book's due around Xmas -- a ghost novel. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope it's your best year ever! Why not?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

For myself, I've more fiction coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finishing it up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The history of the title story is an interesting one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll blog about it sometime.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm too busy with other stuff.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still, while you're waiting, give this a read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You might enjoy it. Plenty of people have.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these stories a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They both appeared first in professional magazines.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like much of my work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including a new full-length detective novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone the best 2017 possible.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks are at minimum price this month ... including this one!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Why not take advantage of this offer?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is STILL the case. This offer includes some full-length novels and large collections, some of them huge.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's coming to an end quite soon, so act now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case.Even my new full-length crime novel -- from Cemetery Dance Publications -- is at a specially low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But no -- now it's going on into October too. Grab some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And my Special Offer is continuing into November, as reported in my latest posting on Facebook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But not for much longer than that. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a little while longer. This applies to almost all my eBooks, Take a look at the full list ... there's a link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer is still on, but only for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it isn't over yet. Many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work is still continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are plenty of them there now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty of new fiction on the way as well. Meanwhile, there's this eBook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2019 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my books on Kindle are on Special Offer at the moment. Take advantage while that's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my fiction on Kindle is available at minimum price for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Price on most of my Kindle eBooks is still in place, including full-length novels and very large collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And these great short stories too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which are still available at the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many pf my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Bargain reading for the Holiday break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And for the new decade ... the low prices continue.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's the case this February too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my books on Kindle are currently at a very affordable price ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage of this offer while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBook on Kindle are available for a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case going into 2021.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my mystery fiction on Kindle can be read via KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or it can be bought at a Special Offer Price.


----------

